# School catchment areas ?



## Klflopster (Mar 26, 2012)

When we arrive in Ontario we will be renting a house and the kids will go to a school in that catchment area, what happens if we move outside that area can the kids still stay in the same school ?


----------



## elisown (Jun 2, 2012)

I know they can in other provinces so I don't see why not.


----------



## Klflopster (Mar 26, 2012)

Thank you I was hoping that was the case.


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

elisown said:


> I know they can in other provinces so I don't see why not.


I don't believe you can in Ontario, unless you petition the school board and are granted the right to do so. Typically, you would finish the year (sometimes even the term) and then transfer for the beginning of the next year/term.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

It depends on the school, and if the school is 'full'.
We moved, but our son could stay because they had a lot of empty slots in the school. Disadvantage:
I drive 2 times 50 minutes every day to bring him and get him from school.
Their friends don't live in your neighborhood, so you have to drive them all the time.

But there are schools who won't allow you to do so, because they are overcrowded.

Officialy, I think you are supposed to go through the school board, but our guidance counsellor said that, if he didn't say a thing to the school board, and I didn't... (and it was only for 18 more months, my son is graduating this month).


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

A principal told me that sometimes people rent a house for a couple of months within the boundaries of the top school in that region, and so they can enroll their kinds in the good school. But they can't afford to live there, so after a year they move to a cheaper neigborhood with a lesser school, but try to keep their kinds in the good school. But the school doesn't get funding for your kid, so they don't always allow this, certainly not if they already have large class sizes.


----------



## Klflopster (Mar 26, 2012)

So we would have to choose our area carefully. We will be moving to milton so I was hoping to rent in Hawethorn village and then hopefully buy there in 12 months. I was just worried in case this plan doesn't work. Didn't want to uproot the kids again as we are already expats in another country !


----------



## nataliehahn (May 26, 2012)

Klflopster said:


> So we would have to choose our area carefully. We will be moving to milton so I was hoping to rent in Hawethorn village and then hopefully buy there in 12 months. I was just worried in case this plan doesn't work. Didn't want to uproot the kids again as we are already expats in another country !


Hawthorne Village is a lovely area and the purchase prices are very reasonable for what you get. You should be able to get a rental for $1500-$1850 depending on how many bedrooms you want and wether you would like a detached or semi-detached home. When you come to buy you would be looking at prices in the range of $350,000to $750,000, again depending on what you need so you should be able to stay in the area and not have to uproot the kids.


----------



## Klflopster (Mar 26, 2012)

That's good to know ! Would I be able to walk to shops and schools or would I still need a car as soon as I arrive ?


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

It's suburban North America... You need a car!


----------



## nataliehahn (May 26, 2012)

Klflopster said:


> That's good to know ! Would I be able to walk to shops and schools or would I still need a car as soon as I arrive ?


You could try to find a rental close to shops and schools so you wouldnt need a car straight away. You can check the walkscore here:

Walk Score of Hawthorne Crescent Milton ON Canada


----------



## Klflopster (Mar 26, 2012)

I was just wanting to know if I can walk to shops and the local school initially whilst I look to buy a car. Would be nice to do less driving on a daily basis than I do now (20 miles to school ).


----------



## Klflopster (Mar 26, 2012)

nataliehahn said:


> You could try to find a rental close to shops and schools so you wouldnt need a car straight away. You can check the walkscore here:
> 
> Walk Score of Hawthorne Crescent Milton ON Canada


Thanks that's really useful !


----------

